# Tin over shingles



## rjarrett001 (Jan 20, 2008)

I am considering putting a tin roof on my workshop. Is it a good idea to put put the tin over the shingles using 1x1 strips, or should I remove the shingles first?


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 20, 2008)

I'd do the strips and tin right on top of the shingles. Make a ridge vent at the top of the tin and you have yourself a vented roof system.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 20, 2008)

The only thing I can think is how do you not damage the tin as you walk and work on it?

Try wider strips? Tread lightly.... 

I would just remove them, but thats my opinion.


----------



## CraigFL (Jan 21, 2008)

Personally, I would follow the manufacturers recommendation but a lot that I've seen put the metal roof right down on the shingles or maybe over an underlayment if the shingle roof is very old(to prevent leaks).  Putting it on any kink of strips would make it very difficult to walk on-- if it wasn't difficult already!


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 21, 2008)

Actually, I would skip the strips.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome R Jarrett:
I would remove the old shingles for the weight diffrential and start back with the pink building paper. Shingles and regular building felt have asphalt in them and will react to the tin causing a rust through and a leak.
Sometimes it is good to check the deck underneath and do some renailing anyway.
Glenn


----------



## rjarrett001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info and the welcome. This thread thing could be addictive!!!!


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 21, 2008)

We know, we know.....





> This thread thing could be addictive!!!!


we all have a problem.


----------

